# Slammin Alum Saugeyes



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Just thought I'd let everyone know the saugeyes are on fire below the Alum dam. Despite the weather I thought I'd get out. Threw a husky jerk 13 suspender for about an hour and caught 5 keepers ranging from 17-25". Saw three other guys out there and they had all landed 25"-29" musky. 

If you're itchin get on out.

Does anyone know if Antrim is iced? I have the best luck there in the winter as well. It's jumbo trout season.

Tight lines.
James


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Any specific color? Thanks for the info


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Where were you fishing? Was there this afternoon and is locked up all the way till you get to hole below bridge. Only open water i saw was real shallow water up before hole at shoot shoot? Was iced up on east side all the way just small spot on west side right at hole. Did not walk up there to see how much though. Great job!!


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

from 315 antrim looks frozen over. could be a combination of the amount of snow we've gotten lately. I might try alum next week. i bought a husky jerk a few weeks ago and have been dying to get some teethmarks in it


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow!!!!! Great report!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Most of the spillway is frozen, did give it a try for about an hour or so. Only places to throw are up right under the dam and then down below the rocks past the bridge. There is only room for probably 4 or so people to fish. Wish I had your luck tonight. Tried jigs and husky's.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Threw a husky jerk 13 suspender for about an hour and caught 5 keepers 


Sure you did..... 
Model Number	Body Length	Weight	Treble Hooks
HJ06
2-1/2"	1/8 oz.	Two No. 10
HJ08
3-1/8"	1/4 oz.	Two No. 6
HJ10
4"	3/8 oz.	Two No. 5
HJ12
4-3/4"	1/3 oz.	Three No. 5
HJ14
5-1/2"	1/2 oz.	Three No. 4
Just to clarify... no husky 13! But thanks for the excitement.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Husky 13 does exist Mike, they came out last year, limited edition baits not available everywhere though and in limited colors. Think F-18 but a tad smaller and a little fatter. 

Here they are http://stores.ebay.com/walleye-rob__W0QQ_fsubZ0QQ_sasiZ1QQ_scZ1QQ_sopZ3 

Land Big Fish had them and so did Frank's Great Outdoors. You had to be a Rapala Trophy Dealer in order to be able to sell them.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Then I stand corrected..... I thought for sure, he was just kidding around... 
So I was just giving it back a little.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

This thread makes me LOLz. Kind of reminds me of the Maumee thread. Good one lil jimmy!


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

This post is total BS, I dont beleive it for a minute


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Oops, he meant to say the Hoover Honey Hole!


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

Its open for about 100 yards from spillway and to the grate on the west bank. Hey Slim it is open just upstream from where you were fishing when we met a few weeks back,which was the shallows


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

JamesT...I hope you did have some luck! Lets see some pics!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Was your HJ13 tipped with berkley trout powerbait?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

On a more serious note, has anyone tried wading in the actual spillway before? I'm talking the very shallow sections.. Are there any signs prohibiting such an activity?


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

JamesT said:


> Just thought I'd let everyone know the saugeyes are on fire below the Alum dam. Despite the weather I thought I'd get out. Threw a husky jerk 13 suspender for about an hour and caught 5 keepers ranging from 17-25". Saw three other guys out there and they had all landed 25"-29" musky.
> 
> If you're itchin get on out.
> 
> ...


 you do have a beter chance catching a muskey down there than a saugeye ...........well i have caught more muskey than saugeye there ......


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> On a more serious note, has anyone tried wading in the actual spillway before? I'm talking the very shallow sections.. Are there any signs prohibiting such an activity?


Never seen this before, but believe it or not I seen 2 guys in a boat going up and down the spillway.........


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Fishingislife said:


> Never seen this before, but believe it or not I seen 2 guys in a boat going up and down the spillway.........


Was it fishinwithjoe?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

jajajjaaaa



Mushijobah said:


> Was it fishinwithjoe?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> Was it fishinwithjoe?



No, he was to busy trying to save local dams....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, someone must have been really bored to start a thread like this. Must be a serious case of cabin fever.

Anyway, as long as were telling everyone where we're catching them and how; I got in my first Olentangy float of the year The smallies were really pounding my spinnerbait just above the fifth avenue dam.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

Mike amd Kevin, I checked out the ebay store with the Husky #13's. They are balsa, so I am reasonably sure they could never suspend. I don't think they would work for our sloooow winter presentation. 

I'm bored as h*ll and my arms ache from all the ice hole drilling at indian. Come on soft water.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh, I thought everyone knew this guy was full of B.S.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Correct Bob they are Balsa and say husky floaters not a suspender. And by the way got a 6" auger was a drilling fool tonight. Got saugeyes right at dark pimples worked first then as it got darker vibes kicked in. Fish were busy moving around marked many fish hour after dark. With some of them caught!! On a sad note i finally lost my glow vibe to a mama saugeye it is jewerly now man i am going to miss that bait!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Anyway, as long as were telling everyone where we're catching them and how; I got in my first Olentangy float of the year The smallies were really pounding my spinnerbait just above the fifth avenue dam.


Did you fry 'em up?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Tony,

Thanks for stopping by.

Sincerely,
M. Jobah


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Boy this thread just clearly shows how facts can get switched around,,,,I also heard they were catching at Alum creek below the dam only they were catching salmon & 35 to 39 inch peacock bass,a guy doesn't know what to believe anymore


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> Did you fry 'em up?


Naw, I used 'em for flathead bait.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Went to this hot hole earlier today, don't know about any saugeyes or musky but was tearing up the bluefin tuna on pink zara spooks. Man were they rippen' drag off my little zebco 33. Sliced a few sashimi style right on the bank for lunch


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

stalker thats a waste of a smallie, would have been better to just let it go. You could just use hot dogs for the flatheads


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

Just thought I would add to the great reports I landed a 5 ton Great White Shark with my fly rod on the mad yesterday with 2# tipit.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

my best day ever down there was 37 saugeye in april 2004 since that nothing to speak of if you did catch fish like that the other day good for you but i hate to say this but i just cant believe you did


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

just a FYI. I don't know what's up with James T, but he's not my mentor. I don't know what that's about. just sayin


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bopper your alive! Put on your big girl panties and go fishin with us tomorrow!


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Bopper your alive! Put on your big girl panties and go fishin with us tomorrow!


I hear that. I died for a few months, but luckily for me I found out I'm a werewolf and live for 3000 years......

Next weekend I'm looking to get out. Send me a PM if you're headed that way


----------

